# Cleaning tanks with Shrimp in them



## BarryH (18 Feb 2020)

I'm a bit worried about the weekend water change now that I've got shrimp in the tropical tank, especially about sucking them up the cleaner. Can I ask what everyone else uses and how they avoid this?

The gravel cleaner I use has no filter in the tube but the tube is clear so at least I can closely watch what's going up there. I've asked someone on Facebook page to try and print me a plastic filter to fit inside the tube I have. Hopefully that would be a big help. Can't really believe I've become so attached to the little buggers.


----------



## ian_m (18 Feb 2020)

Syphon your water into say a yellow 40 Litre bucket, which enables one to see any "accidentals" a lot easier. When all is clear I pump the water out onto my front lawn.


----------



## Sammy Islam (18 Feb 2020)

From past experience i rarely ever sucked up shrimp unless they actually swap up/near the tube. I use a python for water changes and i have found that one of the little plant pots you get with aquarium plants fits perfectly and acts as a guard giving me enough time to react. Also i would just wave my hand near them to clear the area before hoovering or use the tube to guard them off. They are pretty fast in general so be able to swim/jump away before being sucked up.

You could also just put some filter floss in the end of the tube so nothing gets up the tube and the floss will catch all the detritus.


----------



## Zeus. (18 Feb 2020)

ian_m said:


> yellow



ideal for RCS, I use a yellow bucket when I clean my FX6 weekly, and pour the water for the FX6 into the bucket and sort out the RCS from there.


----------



## Fisher2007 (18 Feb 2020)

I bought some rigid 22mm pipe, a couple of elbows, a stop end and a hosetail.   I made them into a U shape so the pipe goes up and over the tank and then down into the water to the substrate.   The pipe is capped with a stop end and then for the first 4-5 inches up somethe substrate I drilled a load of 3mm holes.  The pipe/holes are then covered with sponge.  On the other end is the hosetail which then attaches to flexible pipe.  It works well, stays in place and the sponges prevent the shrimp being sucked up.  I'll post a couple of pics tomorrow when I'm home if that would help?


----------



## BarryH (18 Feb 2020)

Thanks for the replies, really appreciate the help.


----------



## BarryH (18 Feb 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> I bought some rigid 22mm pipe, a couple of elbows, a stop end and a hosetail.   I made them into a U shape so the pipe goes up and over the tank and then down into the water to the substrate.   The pipe is capped with a stop end and then for the first 4-5 inches up somethe substrate I drilled a load of 3mm holes.  The pipe/holes are then covered with sponge.  On the other end is the hosetail which then attaches to flexible pipe.  It works well, stays in place and the sponges prevent the shrimp being sucked up.  I'll post a couple of pics tomorrow when I'm home if that would help?


Yes please, I'm open to all suggestions and have a pretty decent workshop where all manner of odd items get made.


----------



## jacquieb (19 Feb 2020)

popsocks (or foot of normal tights, you only need a little) and a rubber band


----------



## ian_m (20 Feb 2020)

This is why I use a yellow bucket to siphon into before pumping the water out onto front lawn...


----------



## BarryH (20 Feb 2020)

I see what you mean Ian. Good job my eyesight is pretty decent at that distance.


----------



## Ed Wiser (20 Feb 2020)

I use a nylon footie over by Python water changer. Removes water keeps shrimps and babies in the tank.


----------



## BarryH (20 Feb 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> I use a nylon footie over by Python water changer. Removes water keeps shrimps and babies in the tank.



Thanks for the help Ed.


----------



## BarryH (22 Feb 2020)

First water change with the shrimp and everything went fine. I managed to get a couple of white buckets so I could spot if anything went up the tube. Still searching for a yellow bucket as that should make the cherries even easier to see.


----------



## Steve Buce (22 Feb 2020)

I use a white bucket, its a salt bucket from my marine days, if any critter takes a ride down the pipe they are easy to see


----------



## Fisher2007 (22 Feb 2020)

BarryH said:


> Yes please, I'm open to all suggestions and have a pretty decent workshop where all manner of odd items get made.



Better late than never. 

Here's the pics of my water change thing.  I made it so that the end sits on the substrate and drilled the holes in the pipe up to about 40% up the height of the tank. That way I don't have to worry if I'm not watching it, the syphon will automatically break.  The sponges I bought from my local koi/pond place and they just slide over and stop the shrimp getting sucked up.  The hose is 10 metres long so I just syphon the water straight out into the garden.  I then attach the end to the mixer tap in the kitchen and use it to fill the tank as well


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2020)

Used to use a similar design at coalvile works very well

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (22 Feb 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> Here's the pics of my water change thing.  I made it so that the end sits on the substrate and drilled the holes in the pipe up to about 40% up the height of the tank. That way I don't have to worry if I'm not watching it, the syphon will automatically break.  The sponges I bought from my local koi/pond place and they just slide over and stop the shrimp getting sucked up.  The hose is 10 metres long so I just syphon the water straight out into the garden.  I then attach the end to the mixer tap in the kitchen and use it to fill the tank as well



Thanks for posting the images, Really well thought out, brilliant idea.


----------



## Fisher2007 (22 Feb 2020)

BarryH said:


> Thanks for posting the images, Really well thought out, brilliant idea.



Yeah, it works really well

I've always tried to make water changes easier and quicker.  That way I'm less likely to skip them!


----------

